# Pics of my Cryptocorynes



## mats808

Hi All,

I got some new Cryptocorynes yesterday. Since I had the top off I took a few pics. No spathes. Just plants.









C. bangkaensis "Bangka Dwarf"









C. cordata var. diderici (Jacobsen & Bogner 1985)









C. cordata 'Thailand' Sg. Kolok (Bast 1070)

I'm not sure if I'm posting the pics correctly. If this works I'll post more.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## mats808

It worked!!!!!! More pics









C. elliptica









C. ideii 'Muara Teweh'









C. longicauda 'Bangka, Pudingbesar'









C. minima 'Bukit Merah'









C. minima (bullated green leaves with a yellow spathe)


----------



## mats808

C. noritoi









C. nurii









C. sp Kota Tinggi









C. pygmaea

So far just the nurii, ideii, elliptica, and bangkaensis have thrown up spathes. I only got a pic of the nurii though. I kind of took it for granted and put off taking the pics......then the others stopped flowering. 

Aaron


----------



## ddavila06

thats a pretty nice collection you got there! keep them coming


----------



## maestro

Nice immersed Crypt collection you have. I see you're from Mililani, HI. Did you get your new Crypts locally? I have recently started an immersed culture of Crypts and am always interested in purchasing collectors or rare plants. I'm the other side of the Koolau's from you in 'Valley of the Temples'. Great seeing some local hobbyiest here. Know anyone cultivating immersed Lagenandra Meeboldii 'Pink' locally?


----------



## mats808

Thanks guys.

Maestro,
I got all my emersed Crypts from Aaron T and Ghazanfar Ghori. Both, really nice guys. I'm from Mililani but I recently moved to Aiea. PM me about the Lagenandra meeboldii 'pink'.

Aaron


----------



## m3177o

Hi Aaron, 

you have some really nice crypts. what type of planting base do you used. if you already mention, i might have missed it. its late at night for me. thanks


----------



## mats808

Hi,
I just use Aquasoil Amazonia.
Aaron


----------



## CraigThor

Stuning collection...


----------



## mats808

Thanks Craig. It's a small collection that's hopefully still growing.  There's a handful of species and or varieties that I'm looking for.


----------



## looking4roselines

looks like you got some good growth. do you fertilize the setup? if so, what do you use and how often?


----------



## mats808

I was getting better growth when the aquasoil was new. My plants were getting bigger with each new leaf. A little before I took those pics it reversed and my leaves started getting smaller. That's partly why I took the pictures......just in case. I think you can see what I'm talking about in the elliptica pic. I'm thinking/hoping that everything will be okay and that the only reason for the reduced growth is that the soil no longer has enough nutrients for the plants. 

Since I took the pics I started to fertilize and plan to do so regularly from now on. I have noticed that the plants have begun to pick up momentum again. I'm still experimenting with different fertilizers, dosage, and frequency. So far I've tried very diluted orchid fertilizer that I had laying around and Flourish.

I was thinking of trying Nutricote 13-13-13. I've never read of anyone using nutricote.....only osmocote. Any thoughts?


----------



## mats808

New pics of some of my Cryptocorynes.

Here's a pic of my C. parva. Nothing special.









The C. cordata var. zonata that I recently got in looks to be adjusting so far.









2 pots of C. cordata var. 'Thailand'. Starting to do well.









Close up


----------



## mats808

One of the C. minimas that I had for a while is finally starting to grow a couple of new leaves. Full grown leaves of this minima type should show bullation and the plant has a yellow spathe.









My C. noritoi is also finally starting to grow.









My C. cordata var. diderici is also starting to pick up some momentum.


----------



## mats808

My C. elliptica has a spathe coming up. You can't really see this in the photo but It also has a few tiny plantlets trying to peek through the leaves of the main plant. 









This is one of my C. nurii types that lost it's markings when I was growing it too dark. I've since moved it to a brighter spot. You can kind of see that the oldest leaves had markings the intermediate ones are pure green and the newest ones are starting to show more and more pink again. There are also several really tiny plantlets popping out of the runner that was growing up in the air before it turned back into the soil. I'm pretty stoked about that. It also looks like a spathe is just starting to form.


----------



## tanVincent

Really nice!!

After a long hiatus from planted aquaria, I finally decided to try my hands on my "old love" again. Crypts.

Due to the lack of space, i only keep slightly uncommon species like C.cordata var zonata, C.longicauda, C.hudoroi, C.ferruginea, C.affinis and C.shulzei.

Your collection is really amazing 

Vincent


----------



## mats808

Thanks Vincent. You have a nice list of plants too.


----------



## tanVincent

Really interested in your C.nurii, I used to have alot of them before my hiatus and now I am actively looking for them again.

Vincent


----------



## mats808

I don't have any "extra" nurii right now. Both forms that I have actually have some runners but they're still way too small. Also, I just got one of the forms so I'm not even positive that those runners will make it.

Is it hard to find nurii in Singapore?


----------



## tanVincent

...Used to be alot,now hardly seen. in fact, a few other species seems to "disappear" from the local aquaria,like C.cordata var siamensis, C.tokinensis, c.crispatula, C.spiralis.....etc


vincent


----------



## mats808

The C. elliptica spathe opened today.

















There's a new leaf and a spathe forming on my C. sp. Kota Tinggi. First time for me.


----------



## looking4roselines

Very nice elliptica dude. I had mine for over a year and I can barely keep it alive. It hates me.

It looks like you got leaf litter in your pots. What kid of leaf is it?


----------



## mats808

Thanks Xue. 

That's not really leaf litter. It's just really small pieces of Terminalia catappa leaves. I've been having slight issues with mold/fungus or whatever that white spider web things are. I have catappa leaves available because I use them in some of my aquariums. They're supposed to have some anti-fungal qualities so I gave it a try. So far I wouldn't call it a cure but it seems to maybe help a little bit. It takes a little longer for the white threads to build up and it seems like at the very least the fungus or mold doesn't actually grow on the pieces of catappa leaves. Because of this I was thinking of grinding the really dry leaves into a powder and totally covering the tops on some of my pots. Luckily almost all of my plants wouldn't mind growing in a little more acidic conditions so this could work. I'll share the results either way.

If it works well then I'll package up the powder, sell it as "magic mold/fungus elliminator", and make like a billion dollars. LOL

Aaron


----------



## mats808

Hi,
I just got in some new stuff and wanted to share a few pics. The plants are labled as I got them.

Cryptocoryne striolata 'Maradong'. The photo is brightened a little. Normally the leaves appear black.









C. keei









C. bullosa. Wish me luck.


----------



## mats808

C. affinis 'Green/Pink Rosanervig'









C. affinis 'metallic red'









C. affinis 'Rosanervig'








Another pic while still in the bucket









C. nurii 'Rosanervig'









Again these are simply the names that the plants came tagged as. I'm awaiting location data.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## mats808

This isn't a Cryptocoryne but since it's an aroid I figured some of you might find these interesting. Bucephalandra sp., awaiting collection data. These came as an unexpected treat along with the Cryptocorynes. Glad to have these.









Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## rjfurbank

Very nice! Great collection -- keep us posted as things progress -- would also be interested in how your fertilization regimen works out.

-Roy


----------



## mats808

Thanks Roy.


----------



## Chuukus

Awesome Collection! that Buecphalandra is the first one I have seen pics of on any forum. Im very interested to see how you grow it. You have lots of really interesting plants. I cannot wait to see updates, I never get bored of looking at these plants. 

Great job!


----------



## mats808

Thanks Chuukus.

This is my emersed grown Bucephalandra. It seems pretty straight forward so far. I also have a submersed plant that grows a little faster but that could be for many reasons aside from emersed vs. submersed growth.









I received this as C. affinis 'Pahang Rosanervig'. As one would expect the white markings have disappeared but it has started to come back on one of my plants so I'm hoping that the white/pink veins can induce by different cultural techniques. Could be wishful thinking though.









This is an update of my C. keei 'Bau'. Terrible photo. The new leaves are nicer then the photo shows. I just added some new amazonia to the pot since the plant seems to be settling in. That's why there's bubbles stuck to the soil.









One of my C. nuriis had it's biggest spathe so far and this is one of the best pics I've taken with my point and shoot camera so I thought I'd share.


----------



## mats808

C. hudoroi. The new leaf seems strong and sturdy so that's pretty cool. 









Not Cryptocoryne pics but technically there's a C. wendtii 'Tropica' in the background. These are the best pics I've been able to take of these guys with my point and shoot and there's a big water spot in all the best ones.

















Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## ferchu22

Aaron, apart from the nice plants, VERY NICE FISH!!! What sp. it is?


----------



## mats808

Thanks Fernando. That's a pair of Betta macrostoma.


----------



## mats808

Here's a fish that I got recently. It's a Tyttocharax sp. that sort of looks like T. madeirae. Really bad pic. They're tiny & fast and I'm not very good. They're really neat fish. They're not shy at all and the males are constantly sparring.


----------



## xximanoobxx

mats808 said:


> Here's a fish that I got recently. It's a Tyttocharax sp. that sort of looks like T. madeirae. Really bad pic. They're tiny & fast and I'm not very good. They're really neat fish. They're not shy at all and the males are constantly sparring.


Just curious, where did you get the fish?


----------



## Erirku

suckin Aaron! lovin your crypts! Congrats!!!


----------



## mats808

xximanoobxx, 
I got them from a friend who brought some in. Do you have some too?

Hi Eric,
Thanks. Glad you like them.


----------



## mats808

Cryptocoryne nurii 'Bukit Ibam' Nice leaves but it's hard to capture the true colors in a pic.









Cryptocoryne affinis 'Green & Pink'
I thought I'd share an update of this plant since the leaves are so variable. The 3 rosettes on the right are still all connected by the rhizome yet their leaves vary in color, even on the same rosette.









Cryptocoryne keei 'Bau' 
Just an update. As you might notice some of my fish are snacking on the leaves. It seems to be doing well in spite of this.

















A couple of bad pics of Trochilocharax ornatus. It's a recently named tetra from Peru. I know it's not a Crypt pic but I thought some of you might appreciate stuff like this.


----------



## ferchu22

Nice Pics, nice crypts and nice fishes too!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## mats808

thanks Fernando.


----------



## WeedCali

awesome pics and crypts! got any pics of the whole emersed grow setup itself? im interested in why people do this? is it just to observe them growing? either way you have some awesome plants!

I especially like that C. Keei! never seen it before


----------



## mats808

thanks for the compliments.

Not sure about everyone else but I grow some species emersed because they seem to do better for me that way. 

I grow most of my emersed stuff in clear plastic containers. 

Yah, I like C. keei too.


----------

